
Musk’s SpaceX Rocket Booster Has ‘Hard Landing’ on Ship - daegloe
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-17/musk-s-spacex-launches-rocket-with-ocean-monitoring-satellite
======
Golddisk
Still a pretty good accomplishment, even though it wasn't fully successful.

